# fighting codeine constipation-help?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I was doing fine on Zelmac till I had to take strong painkillers with codeine following surgery on my jaw(like I don't have enough problems coping with my digestive troubles !! )Does anyone know why codeine induces constipation and therefore what is the best thing I can do to counteract this side-effect?Last night I took an iso-osmotic laxative and some prune juice later but so far no result.The codeine seems to give me those hard rabbit droppings-type stools so I thought an iso-osmotic lax. was the best answer.Any of you brainboxes out there got a better idea?Thanks.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Please,please help.Am having a miserable time here as I've had an infection following the surgery, which needed painful intervention at the casualty dept. yesterday.If the constipation could be eased,life would be a little more bearable.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ibsed, Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Ok Whenever I need to take any kind of pain killer, (most of which have C as a side effect) I begin immediately to take a stool softener. (Definitely softens things up so one doesn't have the pellet thing going on.) I use the one without the laxative, just so you know. However you might want to have both kinds around for yourself if you suffer C anyway. (Here they sell it with a laxative and without) Once you go, I would take the stool softener as directed on the bottle until you are no longer on the codeine. Getting things on the move right now, may take some doing because I imagine you are Not up to chewing your usual fiber due to the nature of your surgery. Perhaps a call to the Doc for help might be in order. The Doc may be able to guide you to a better laxative or different dosing of a laxative.I'm betting you are miserable on both ends and I'm hoping all of this pain and discomfort goes away quickly for you.Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks very much BQ.Which stool softener would you recommend?I've tried an iso-osmotic twice with no real result(it's supposed to draw water into the stool)Yesterday,I tried citrucel and loads of water.Nothing much happening today - so,more advice would be welcome !As for asking my doc. - don't think I'll bother.Not too confident with her just now(she hasn't been too helpful since the infection took off and,from the doc. I saw at the hospital,I get the impression her aftercare wasn't of the standard it might have been.)You're right,I'm not so into my healthy diet these days- the misery of pain plus difficulty chewing leads me to comfort foods:soft,sweet cakes,ice-cream,creamy desserts etc.Really appreciate your bothering to reply.Any futher details on stool softeners gratefully received !


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ibsed, The one I use is the store brand actually. Not very expensive. Active ingredient is 100mg of Docusate Sodium per gel tab. The one with the laxative would have that ingredient plus some form of Magnesium.Directions on mine are "2 softgel tabs at bedtime for 1-3 days. Thereafter for continued prophylactic (preventative) effect, one softgel tab daily."The one containing a laxative might have different instructions. It might take a few days is all and maybe you will have success. I wouldn't combine the stool softener with a laxative with another laxative, but that's me and I'm more prone to the back & forth of D to C to D to C...........







Try some prune juice too. I know it may not be tasty, but it is definitely something you can drink and not have to chew.But if you use the stool softeners while on the codeine, after you get over this hump, you may prevent future C. Well I'm hoping anyway.Keep us posted.







BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

My two cents I take an Iso-whatsit laxative too and the label says, "May take 4 days to produce BM," (Miralax), so hang in there. Also, some stool softeners contain a stimulant, which you want to avoid. Have you tried Milk of Magnesia, which promotes watery stools overnight? Just a thought. Good luckBQ, ole buddy, I'm doing much better.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Wow That is *so* good to hear Joan.







BQ


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks a lot to both of you.Actually,dare I say it.....I love prune juice !I'll try to find equivalents here of the stuff you have suggested.I'm not so constipated now but everything is VERY slow and could be improved.Also I'm very bloated(and smiling is painful with my stitches too !)


----------



## Rubber Underwear (Dec 17, 2002)

I found out after my leg amputation the same thing you are having about the lack of a normal bowel movement. This was solved with the application of 1 tablespoon of petroleum jelly in a cup of hot chocolate,this still allowed me to take the pain killer while at the time having a normal bowel movement.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Poor you.Makes my mouthful of stitches sound like small beer.Hope you're doing OK now.Thanks for the advice.I've got plenty of ideas to work with now.


----------

